# Seminary Courses on audio (tape, cd, mp3) - Resources



## crhoades (Dec 27, 2005)

Wanted to point out that there is an incredible oppotunity to hear seminary classes from home or in your car. This is great for self study and especially for elders. Please start a new thread if you wish to debate the merits/demerits that this affords a distance sem. education.

Westminster Theological Seminary PA

Reformed Theological Seminary

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary (Beeke) - Caution - large PDF file (6 mb)
Turn to page 49 for a list of materials (there are some great offerings here!)

Westminster Seminary California
Many lectures as well as Robert Strimple's Salvation in Christ

Gordon Conwell Courses
Check out there intro to Hebrew by Pratico!

Covenant Media Foundation
Hard to beat Bahnsen's lecturing in apologetics and philosophy

Hope this is edifying. I have quite a few courses and have grown from them. For Christmas I received Sinclair Ferguson lecturing on the Westminster Confession and also the Doctrine of God from WTS PA. I could listen to him for hours!

Feel free to add to the list.

[Edited on 12-27-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 31, 2005)

http://www.biblicaltraining.org

[Edited on 1-1-2006 by ChristianTrader]


----------



## Apologist4Him (Jan 8, 2006)

Third Millennium ministries has a page full of links to download John Murray lectures in both MP3 and Realmedia formats.

To date, so far I've ordered from the Westminster Bookstore:

Bahnsen, Greg 
Van Tilian Apologetics (4 audio CDs)

Bahnsen, Greg 
Worldviews in Collision: At War With the World (2 audio CDs)

Packer, J. I.
Epistemological Perspectives (3 audio CDs)

Van Til, Cornelius
Christianity and Culture (2 audio CDs)

Van Til, Cornelius
Christ and Human Thought (28 audio CDs)

Van Til, Cornelius
History and Nature of Apologetics (6 audio CDs)


I really like John Frame, and I am thinking about ordering a few of the lecture CD's featuring him.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 9, 2006)

Update: As of this week, all RTS courses are available in .mp3 and .pdf formats. Prices are the same. Not sure if you can still get tapes. For what it's worth, I have Frame's apologetics tapes - great of course. And also SYSI, II, and III by Doug Kelly, Ferguson, and Duncan. I've listened to some of Kelly's and they are good. As Fred Greco as to the quality of the others. I'm sure Ligon Duncan and Sinclair Ferguson did an Ok job with their classes...


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 9, 2006)

Chris,

Where did you find the MP3 and pdfs? I'd like to take a look.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 9, 2006)

Whitefield also has their lectures available on mp3


----------



## crhoades (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> Chris,
> 
> Where did you find the MP3 and pdfs? I'd like to take a look.



Call the Virtual Office - they are taking orders on them and they should be completed this week. It isn't posted on the web yet.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Whitefield also has their lectures available on mp3



Do you have a link or more information? I checked the website and didn't see any...Can non-enrolled students purchase them?


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> ...



I'm not sure. You may have to email and find out. 
Here's a web address with the mp3's

http://www.whitefieldbooks.com/cdlectures.html


----------



## crhoades (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



 You rock!


----------

